# Sweet tea



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet tea, and I mean the real thing -- fresh brewed with real sugar -- is my DOC. Any other ST fans out there? Also, aside from those of you who live in the South, where ST is served all over the place (and unsweetened tea is the frowned-upon exception), where in your town/city can you get ST?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Fellow sweet tea fanatic here. I brew up about a gallon a day. It is definitely sweet tea as I use 2 cups of sugar per gallon! I was raised on beef, taters, and sweet tea. Wife and daughter love it as well. Being here in NC you can get it almost anywhere, but it's nowhere close to as good as home brewed IMO.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I like Chick-fil-a's sweet tea. I doubt it's good by any of your standards, but I like it.

Didn't like McDonald's version I had once.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

At Sonny's BBQ !!!!!!! And the BBQ is a pretty good bonus.

They just don't have them this far west (I don't think0

BillyBarue


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Cracker Barrel has decent tea when I travel but I prefer a little burger joint here in Tennessee called Pal's.

scottie


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> I like Chick-fil-a's sweet tea. I doubt it's good by any of your standards, but I like it.
> 
> Didn't like McDonald's version I had once.


I miss Chick-fil-a every single day of my life. Always make several trips there every time I'm home. Sometimes their ST is not very sweet...depends on the particular CFA.


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

volfan said:


> Cracker Barrel has decent tea when I travel but I prefer a little burger joint here in Tennessee called Pal's.
> 
> scottie


Not a big fan of CB food, but the ST is consistently good.


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Fellow sweet tea fanatic here. I brew up about a gallon a day. It is definitely sweet tea as I use 2 cups of sugar per gallon! I was raised on beef, taters, and sweet tea. Wife and daughter love it as well. Being here in NC you can get it almost anywhere, but it's nowhere close to as good as home brewed IMO.


You got me beat, Fireman. I use 1.5 cups/gallon.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I love sweet tea....gatta learn how to make it myself tho


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

King James said:


> I love sweet tea....gatta learn how to make it myself tho


Sweet tea:

Take a sauce pan and fill half full of water.
Add five tea bags and bring to a boil.
Take off the heat and let cool a few minutes before adding water to almost fill the pan - the idea is to cool the water so it doesn't melt the plastic.
Add the contents of the sauce pan to a gallon milk jug, add sugar to taste and then fill with water. Put it in the ice box. Too weak add another tea bag or two next time.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I love some sweet tea.

In a tea kettle, boil your water with three tea bags (or two family sized bags). When it comes to a boil, take it off the burner to sit for about five minutes. While that's sitting, put a cup (or two) of sugar in your gallon pitcher and dissolve it completely in as much hot water as it takes. I do it this way so that when I pour in the tea, it doesn't cook the sugar and give it a syrupy taste. Then pour in the tea (stir) and fill the rest of the pitcher with water. Stir some more.

Least, that's the way I do it.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I just moved to South Carolina and am loving the stuff!!! Goes great with a pipe too!!!

Bojangle's makes my favorite!!


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

Some sweet tea info:

http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/IcedTeaHistory.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweet_tea


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

Just got back into the south after almost 10 years away, and the one thing I missed most was the ability to get good sweet tea anywhere. Hell, in some restaraunts it was hard to get iced tea. The sad thing is, I never could make a tea I liked. Now it's easy, gallons of Milo's from the grocery.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I live in Atlanta, HOME of the sweet tea! Addicted to the stuff. I think the tea our chef makes is thick enough to float engine parts in.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Virginia here...got some sweet tea...tried some sweet tea with mango syrup and one with blackberry..pretty good..do you guys use lemon or no lemon in your tea..also, ever had sun brewed tea?


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I am from Texas, what kinda question is that???? :r Of course I like it.



Stacey


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Drinking some sweet tea at work as we speak, made up half gallon to get me thru my shift tonite  .... 

Good :BS....


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

After reading this whole thread and seeing how (seemingly) universally loved sweet tea is, I just have to say it ... here it goes ... I don't care for it.   

Now to sit back and watch the :mn


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

olnumber7 said:


> After reading this whole thread and seeing how (seemingly) universally loved sweet tea is, I just have to say it ... here it goes ... I don't care for it.
> 
> Now to sit back and watch the :mn


Bahaha.. no :mn here. It's not fair to pick on the developmentally disabled n00bling chimps here in the jungle. :r o


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

illuminatus said:


> Bahaha.. no :mn here. It's not fair to pick on the developmentally disabled n00bling chimps here in the jungle. :r o


:r

In all honesty I don't really have much of an opinion either way on sweet tea. But seeing as I had the pleasure of meeting Bama in person the other day, and know how good a guy he is, I just had to take the opportunity to twist the knife a little. :ss


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Holy crap, I feel like an idiot. I just looked at your join date... A full year and a half before me... guess I can't really call you a n00bling, I just looked at your post count/RG without looking at the join date :r Sorry.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

You can't get it in Jersey... 
:sb 

I love it...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Anybody regularly drink it with your breakfast?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Sweet tea? Milk and sugar in tea = BST (British Standard Tea).


----------



## scotton (Dec 18, 2006)

If you like Chick F Lay, try Chicken Express. The chicken's not very good, but the sweet tea is the best.

I friend from Colorado introduced me to something this weekend: the Arnold Palmer. Half unsweet tea, half lemonade. Good for those uppity restaurants that don't have sweet tea.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> Virginia here...got some sweet tea...tried some sweet tea with mango syrup and one with blackberry..pretty good..do you guys use lemon or no lemon in your tea..also, ever had sun brewed tea?


I think you can do both. Down here (up there too I'm sure) the glass jug of tea is warm enough after you brew it to throw the sugar in and let it brew in some more (couple hours or so). Syrups I haven't tried, but sound like a great idea.
I'm from Northern VA. Seems to me, unfortunately, good BBQ and Sweet Tea availability kind of ends at the VA/Carolina border. You might have better luck down there in VA beach. BTW, spent a lot of time down that way (Hampton/Langley AFB)



scotton said:


> I friend from Colorado introduced me to something this weekend: the Arnold Palmer. Half unsweet tea, half lemonade. Good for those uppity restaurants that don't have sweet tea.


Yup - love me some Arnold Palmer. That just doesn't sound right at all!!!

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Mmmm...I love sweet tea :dr


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> You can't get it in Jersey...
> :sb
> 
> I love it...


You should have seen the look on the waitress's face in a monmouth diner 
when I asked for scrapple and grits with my eggs.

I get great sweet tea and awesome sweet pork bbq at a place about 20 miles
from my home. I usually have to bring back a bagfull of sandwiches if anyone
hears I am heading there.


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

olnumber7 said:


> :r
> 
> In all honesty I don't really have much of an opinion either way on sweet tea. But seeing as I had the pleasure of meeting Bama in person the other day, and know how good a guy he is, I just had to take the opportunity to twist the knife a little. :ss


All's fair, Olnumber7! Even though you don't like ST, you're still the man for giving me that great Rocky Patel. Have a good week, partner.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

n3uka said:


> You should have seen the look on the waitress's face in a monmouth diner
> when I asked for scrapple and grits with my eggs.
> 
> I get great sweet tea and awesome sweet pork bbq at a place about 20 miles
> ...


 Holy Moly - How did we get to scrapple. Another regional wonder.

If you say you are inside the beltway - where is this mystical BBQ joint you mention. I settle for red, Hot, and blue when I go home to NOVA, but would love to know of a good hole in the wall BBQ joint.

BillyBarue


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Are you kidding me? I'm from SC! My mom nursed me with a bottle filled with sweet tea!!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Love the sweet tea also.......I have found I can make the tea at most resturaunts work if I add about 6 packets of equal.........


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Only time I had sweet tea was in Pearl Ms. Blue Country Cooking Hwy 80. Huge glass free refills:dr


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

scrapple? :cb :dr


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

billybarue said:


> Holy Moly - How did we get to scrapple. Another regional wonder.
> 
> If you say you are inside the beltway - where is this mystical BBQ joint you mention. I settle for red, Hot, and blue when I go home to NOVA, but would love to know of a good hole in the wall BBQ joint.
> 
> BillyBarue


The one I go to is near Jessup, MD on US 1 just before 100. It is next to
a big cemetary. Whenever I go to Ft. Meade I make it a point to stop there.
If you are near here, when do you want to head out there. :dr


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

billybarue said:


> Holy Moly - How did we get to scrapple. Another regional wonder.
> 
> If you say you are inside the beltway - where is this mystical BBQ joint you mention. I settle for red, Hot, and blue when I go home to NOVA, but would love to know of a good hole in the wall BBQ joint.
> 
> BillyBarue


RH&B (Rosslyn, Wilson Blvd.) was where I went for ST when I worked one summer in DC.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

bama said:


> RH&B (Rosslyn, Wilson Blvd.) was where I went for ST when I worked one summer in DC.


I know it's a chain, but I actually prefer Famous Dave's to all of the BBQ places I've been in NOVA... but then again, being from KC, I'm picky about my BBQ.

Oh, and back on topic, they have good tea there also.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I heard they have great food there


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

n3uka said:


> The one I go to is near Jessup, MD on US 1 just before 100. It is next to
> a big cemetary. Whenever I go to Ft. Meade I make it a point to stop there.
> If you are near here, when do you want to head out there. :dr


I'm in Brother!!!!!!! I used to drive by Fort Meade all the time when I was flying out of Baltimore. Baltimore, did someone just say Baltimore (Crab Cakes, Crab Cakes, Crab Cakes). My goodness - Sweet Tea, BBQ, Scrapple, and Crab Cakes. Now that is one hell of a sampling of fine American Regional cuisine.

Don't mean to threadjack, but that is one thing I love about moving around a lot - the regional cuisine.

Ryan, I hate to pull a wild monkey on ya but sweet tea does not have EQUAL in it. You are sentenced to recite Dixie 10 times, 2 hail Marys, and 1 our Father for your penance. Now If you want to tell us about Chowder, Lobster rolls, Portugese Bacalhau, Quahogs, and Baked Beans you might make up for it :r

Sweet tea with equal - I think I am gonna cry.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

billybarue said:


> Baltimore, did someone just say Baltimore (Crab Cakes, Crab Cakes, Crab Cakes). My goodness - Sweet Tea, BBQ, Scrapple, and Crab Cakes. Now that is one hell of a sampling of fine American Regional cuisine.


Baltimore, so then you have had 1/2 and 1/2 (hope I got that right)
1/2 tea and 1/2 lemonade. If you are ever near me on my days off,
I can help you gain a couple pounds.

Greerzilla, famous daves is great, but I can take you to a couple better ones.
If you are ever off on a wed or thurs, let me know.


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

Ate at Famous Dave's in Omaha, NE, and Council Bluffs, IA, on 3 business trips this summer. The ST was hit-and-miss. Sometimes sweet, sometimes not. But...I was able to sit outside and smoke a cigar with my tea. The Famous Dave's in Omaha that I went to is in Old Market, and the place I bought my cigars is one block away: S. G. ROI Tobacconist, 503 S. 11th Street, 
Phone: 402-341-9264


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Fellow sweet tea fanatic here. I brew up about a gallon a day. It is definitely sweet tea as I* use 2 cups of sugar per gallon*! I was raised on beef, taters, and sweet tea. Wife and daughter love it as well. Being here in NC you can get it almost anywhere, but it's nowhere close to as good as home brewed IMO.


WOW!! Do you drink this, or eat it with a spoon!!:r

As a rule, we do not buy sweet tea by the gallon, because most places in the south make their tea like yours! So sweet, you can feel your fillings falling out! I'm NOT knocking you, since this IS the way most tea seems to be made in the south, and this is what folks think about when they hear "southern brewed tea".

We make out own tea. Boil a pot of water (in a ceramic or porcelain pot, never, never, never in a metal pot); take the boiling water off the heat, put in two family size Lipton tea bags, let it steep covered for 24 hours, pour in a gallon pitcher, add 3/4 cup of sugar, add water to make the gallon level, stirring the sugar in as it fills.

Still plenty sweet, but doesn't send you into insulin shock!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm with you, Sville. I use 3/4 to a cup of sugar per gallon.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Im going to try 2 cups first


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

mmmmmmm sweet tea:dr . It cant be beat. easily the best drink IMO. its not bad w/ a cigar too


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

I posted a cigar/sweet tea picture in my gallery, in case you want to take a look.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

sonny's rocks was there sunday night! great pulled pork


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

luckybandit said:


> sonny's rocks was there sunday night! great pulled pork


I know it's just a chain, but I think their chicken is fantastic. I think it is (or used to be if they still have it) that Tuesday was the all you can eat chicken day. My preference is for BBQ joints in hole in the wall spots, closed down gas stations, road side huts etc etc but Sonnys is one chain I would always stop into. Another good indicator (IMO) opinion of a BBQ joint is the beans. If the beans are good, than assuredly some of their BBQ is good. Sonnys has good beans too.

BillyBarue


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

billybarue said:


> I know it's just a chain, but I think their chicken is fantastic. I think it is (or used to be if they still have it) that Tuesday was the all you can eat chicken day. My preference is for BBQ joints in hole in the wall spots, closed down gas stations, road side huts etc etc but Sonnys is one chain I would always stop into. Another good indicator (IMO) opinion of a BBQ joint is the beans. If the beans are good, than assuredly some of their BBQ is good. Sonnys has good beans too.
> 
> BillyBarue


You've got me by a mile on time here, but I call BS on this. A good bbq joint is measured by just one thing, the qualtiy of the bbq. The best places that I've been to have no sides, unless you call white bread a side. My favorite, in addition to having no sides, if you dare ask for a bottle water, they'll point you to the hose on the side of the building, other than that it's beer out of an ice chest.

To be honest I haven't been to sonnys in over 10 years, but my memory is of par-boiled meat with no texture drowned in a sauce that killed any chance of actually tasting the meat.

By the way, I'm a little passionate about bbq.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I can only handle it every once in a while. That much sugar... I think I'd go into some kind of coma if I drank it every day.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I have now started making sweet Green Tea. Made the same way just use Green Tea bags instead. It is very good.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

i LOVE tea, i cannot STAND sweet tea though..must be something wrong with me. its just like sugar water to me...


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I'm Southern, nuff said. Also, sweet tea is redundant in the south, all tea is sweet tea.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

wij said:


> I'm Southern, nuff said. Also, sweet tea is redundant in the south, all tea is sweet tea.


A lot of truth in that statement. There are some places that look at ya funny if you ask for UN-sweet tea.:r


----------

